# John Deere 1332dde thoughts



## Rsskier

Hello everyone, I am new to the forum and in the process of looking for a snowblower. I have been looking at used equipment in the hopes of getting a little more for my money. I came across a John Deere 1132dde in my area that appears to be in excellent condition, but I want to get some thoughts on why I would or would not want to buy this. The person selling it says it has 20 or less hours on it and it shows. My concern is being an older machine and hearing JD is getting out of the market, will servicing be a big issue when something fails? Any advise would be great. Have also been looking at Ariens and used Hondas. Thanks for your time!

Ray


----------



## detdrbuzzard

hello ray, welcome to SBF!! do you really need a 32 inch snowblower


----------



## Rsskier

That's a great question. I live on a one acre lot and the driveway is fairly long and has a lot of surface area. With that said, I was originally looking at a 26"-30" unit. A 30"+ unit is probably not necessary. The good thing is the drive is a straight run, so there wouldn't be a lot of turning to contend with. Negatives with 30"+ ?


----------



## 69ariens

most likely it' was made by briiggs and stratton for jd and is a twin to a snapper and a simplicity model


----------



## Rsskier

Well I decided to go with what I think and hope is a good deal: my local dealer had a 2011 Honda HS 928 used only a couple times for 1600 delivered to my door. They sold it new and knew the history. It looks like it just came off the showroom floor. A little more than I planned to spend, but I have only heard good things about Hondas and with it still having a few months of warranty left, I jumped on it. Thanks for the input on my original post.


----------



## 69ariens

W all spend a little more don't we. Can't go wrong with a honda.


----------



## JSteinhoff

Rsskier,

Honda, hands down. That's a very good price for lightly used 928, wheels or tracks.
If you are on gravel, I recommend the tracked, TA, or TAS version.

I'm on gravel and love my HS928TAS

Smart choice, enjoy!
Cheers


----------



## Rsskier

Thanks everyone. 
The unit I bought has the wheels, but my driveway is paved and flat, so I think the wheels will work well. Bring on the snow!


----------



## detdrbuzzard

congrats rsskier


----------



## HCBPH

*Blower*

Congrats on getting your blower. I can't find a picture of it, but at one time JD as relabeling Ariens blower. Don't know who made yours, but it likely was built by someone else so keep an eye out on other makes, if you ever need parts and can't get them from JD, you likely can find them under some other brand.

Welcome to the forum


----------



## sscotsman

Known history of JD snowblowers, perhaps 90% complete:

1970ish to 1991 - believed made by JD in house.
1991 to 2001 - made by Ariens & Murray. (Ariens good, Murray bad, during this era)
2001 to 2005 - Made by Murray under the "Frontier by John Deere" name.
2005 to 2011 - Made by Briggs & Stratton, using Murray designs.

There is really only one "line" of JD snowblowers to avoid, the 1991 to 2001 Murray-built machines, the ones that have "TRS" and "TRX" in the model names.
All the rest of the JD machines seem fine..

More info here:

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/Ariens/page11.html#question3
(scroll down past the Cub Cadet section)

And a recent discussion:
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...owledgeable-about-simplicity-snowblowers.html

Scot


----------

